# Biete RDA Mal'Ganis



## FireEagleOne (9. März 2012)

Biete RDA auf Mal´ganis(horde) und Kargath (allianz). Auf Mal´ganis könnte ich ne kleine Finaznspritze geben wenn benötigt da es mein Mainserver ist. Die RDA funzt aber auf allen servern wenn es euch also egal ist auf welchen server ihr spielt könnt ihr mich natürlich auch anschreiben RDA geht dann schnell raus.  


MFG


----------



## FireEagleOne (22. März 2012)

push


----------



## FireEagleOne (31. März 2012)

push


----------



## FireEagleOne (10. April 2012)

push


----------



## FireEagleOne (27. April 2012)

push


----------



## FireEagleOne (7. Juni 2012)

push


----------



## FireEagleOne (17. Juli 2012)

push


----------

